# 2009 2WD not coming out of park...



## chuckster57 (Oct 2, 2012)

New here but not new to forums. I did a search for "not coming out of park" and didn't get any results. Here is what we have done:

2009 Rogue, replaced the switch at the brake pedal and noticed no difference. then we replaced the switch at the shifter base ( in the console). The switch worked a few times and after we put it back together same thing, won't come out of park with the engine running and foot on brake. Where to next???? Thanks for any help.


----------

